# Largest wheel available? CSW equivalent?



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

With the CSW long out of stock, I'm needing to source an equivalent wheel for size and quality. Equal quality is important. But size is a high priority also - of parallel importance. I'm not interested in recommending anything smaller. Who knows all the players? (PM if you'd prefer.)


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

moxieberry from VVH, one of the breeders on here, sells bucket wheels as well. The measurements seem pretty close to the size of the CSW. If you look in the classifieds section in "for sale" and then "wheels", you will see a thread about it with measurements. Hope I helped!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We have lots of the cake topper wheels in stock, the sad part is they are not fit to sale.  The cake topper company Sterlite(mainstay if you go to walmart) changed the weight of the cake toppers mid 2012(we bought 1,160 units before this change and they have all been sold), the slight weight change of one ounce made the cake topper way to wobbly to use IMO, all homemade wheels will have some wobble as they are not perfectly true but this wobble is just to severe for me to knowingly sell to the public. We have had customers and friends send us cake toppers from other states to try, as far north as Canada(thanks Nikki), as far west as Washington and as far south as Texas all with the same wobbly results. We are working on a few other ideas, hopefully one of them will work out in the near future. I've seen some big chin wheels for sale on ebay that may work for you, here's one link if you'd like to check one out http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-Solid-Metal- ... 3a809cc342


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm betting you've seen the Rubbermaid ones? http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/...=SpecialtyStorage&Prod_ID=RP091250&Redirect=5

The only cake container I've ever seen sold around here is made by Wilton and it has angled sides.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> If you don't mind the extra cost, there are beer/wine brewing buckets that are 12" at the base that have nice thick walls. I don't have the links handy at the moment, but there are a few vendors out there that list the width at the bottom of the bucket. Larry have you ever tried one of these?
> 
> I have 2 right now, bought them a long time ago but haven't had the time or need yet to try to cut one down to size to try out. Some of these buckets can cost $17-20, so its not as cheap of a solution as a normal 5 gallon bucket. But based on the buckets I have, I think they are going to make sturdy wheels.


I've not tried these Julie but it's worth a try. 



Nancy said:


> I'm betting you've seen the Rubbermaid ones? http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?CatName=FoodStorage&SubcatId=SpecialtyStorage&Prod_ID=RP091250&Redirect=5[/url]
> 
> The only cake container I've ever seen sold around here is made by Wilton and it has angled sides.


I tried one years ago, will see if I can find a few more and try again, thanks.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> . . . the sad part is they are not fit to sale. . . .


I'm really glad to know what the issue is. I've just kind of been checking on them every once in a while, because I want to recommend a couple of people to big wheels (which I'm a big believer in) and wondering what happened - holding off making a recommendation to anything else. That suckity-suck-sucks.

Sophie's CSW is amazing. About 1,300 hours now and like new. Yep, it's got a wobble, but has always seemed okay as a trade-off.

I also like a lot that yours has a comparatively large frame than some of the other larger wheels. I think that is a very good thing. Though I understand the reasoning - not a fan of small frames for large wheels.

The CSW is a ridiculously good value - worth twice the price. Operating costs drop every day. It's at about .04 an hour right now.

I'll keep an eye out. There's got to be another specialty product out there that you can use 'off label'. The brewing buckets are an interesting suggestion. Surely somebody, somewhere produces a 'commercial grade' topper.? Restaurant / catering supply is a niche category also, in many ways separate from 'home kitchen' options.

(That chin wheel doesn't look at all good to me; not for what I want. I'd way rather keep an eye on what you wind up doing.)


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Was wondering about that. Hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm working on sending him a few of these big bowl storage... things (I have no idea what they were meant to be used for. I use them for baths). They're 12.5" and are super strong. I got a few last summer and I'm working on getting more of them.


----------



## schlomo1 (May 1, 2013)

OK, now I am a little worried. I am getting ready to get a baby hedgehog (end of July approx), and I bought the Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel(CSBW) with the litter pan. Is this not a good wheel for a hedgie?


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

It is easily one of the best wheels for a hedgehog. As Larry explained he is just having problems with them right now. Be happy you got your wheel before the wheel shortage started! (Please don't be scared and go buy another wheel, the wheel you have is perfect!)


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Just to clarify, the CSBW is a bucket wheel, where as the CSW was made from a cake topper. The buckets aren't in danger of running out, but the cake toppers have.


----------



## schlomo1 (May 1, 2013)

So is the CSBW not suitable for hedgehogs? The posts here seem to be saying that it migh be too small.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The CSBW is fine for a normal sized hedgehog. If they're overweight, it's a bit small.


----------



## schlomo1 (May 1, 2013)

OK, thanks. I guess I will just have to make sure my hedgie gets proper nutrition!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like Larry may have the big ones back in stock soon. 

EDIT: He listed it. 

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html


----------

